# We're starting the countdown....



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

For those of you who don't know, we are getting a puppy in November. In order for us to prepare for her arrival, we have begun to make a list of things we need. So far, toys seem to dominate the list! But in reality, I'd like to put together a shopping list that I can take to Petsmart/Petco or where ever else, of all those "must have before she comes home" items. Obviously a food dish, crate, and water dish or bottle is on our list...however, I am looking for specific brand recommendations. What do you guys use that works well, and for that matter, what has been a waste of $$$? I would really appreciate the insight, as I can see myself going way overboard here...Thanks.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

If you are going to use piddle pads buy now. I also purchased the frame for the piddle pads. This way the puppy won't be dragging the pad around. The first one I purchased you push the corners of the pad into it but it didn't work as well. I recommend buying the frame, even through it is more money.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

- Crate (I got a wire one from PetSmart; it is the Puppy Life Stage one $60; big enough to use when full grown)
- I would recommend using towels as a bed in the crate to start with (that way if they puppy has an accident it is easier to wash
-I like the PetSilk products (Mosturizing Shampoo, Mosturizing Rinse and Bright White Shampoo
- I would recommend getting toys at a petstore. I got some a Walmart and Lexi destroyed them the first time she played with them. Some of her favorite toys are pieces of fleece that I cut into 2" by 6" strips and then tied a knot in the middle of. They are cheap and easy to make more of.
- Bitter Applie spray didn't really work that well for Lexi. I think she got used to the taste.
- I use a steel bowl that I got a PetSmart. Lexi does not like eating or drinking out of deep bowls so I ended up with a cat bowl. $6
- Get your leash and harness/collar at a pet store. I got a leash from walmart and it look like crap after a week. When they are little get a harness. You might have to buy a couple. Lexi REALLY didn't like the kind that I had to pull over her head. You might have to get a couple different styles to find on that works, exspecially if your puppy is really small.
- Get an ID tag for the harness/collar. Someone told me that you should put on it that your puppy needs Medicine. That way if someone steals your puppy or just finds it they are more likely to return it. 
-I got my pet tote from Celltei. It is the Tote-o-Pet. I love it. It is $159. I love it. It is very well made and still looks brand new.
- PetCo and PetSmart have a lot of cute pet apparel.
- I agree with Nicole. Start with what your breeder uses (they will probably give you some food to take with you). You can gradually start to switch over. Try to do this over a 4-8 day period.
- My vet recommended a combination ear cleaner and drier. It is an all in one thing. It is great for after baths. He said they are all about the same. It is the all in one part that is important.
- I agree with Nicole that the toothbrush and toothpaste are import. Start young. I put toothpaste on the toothbrush and then rumb it into the bristles. I then give the toothbrush to Lexi and she chews on the bristles. She thinks it is a toy. She get the toothbrush out all the time to play with.
- Greenies
- I don't use rawhides. I'm too afraid of Lexi choking on them. If you do decide to give the puppy rawhides make sure they are made in the USA (will say so on the packaging). Also keep an eye on them to make sure the pieces don't get too small. When they do get small through them away.
- I recommend using a small metal comb. I found a mine (about 4" wide) at a local pet food store. I love it because it is easy to maneuver.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, if you're getting wee wee pads---try checking ebay...its way cheaper there than at the store. 

OH, i saw a toy that you can put a hot water bottle in it for your baby to sleep with (if he's not going to sleep in bed). never tried it, but maybe someone here has?

you know what you should do?? buy one of those puppy album books from petsmart. get pics of your baby and put it in there. get everything organized. 

also have a folder of all the medical records. thats going to help A LOT. 

but a leash hook to put near your door...so if you need to take the dog outside or if theres an emergency...you'll know where the leash is. i saw in a cataloge. maybe www.inthecompanyofdogs.com that they had this leash cabinet with a hook thing. so in the cabinet you can put stuff that your baby might need. 

maybe a sports bag or something to put all the "grooming supplies". like you'll need the ear cleaner, toothbrush and toothpaste(i have a hello kitty toothbrush holder), scissors(its really helpful if they have hair in their eyes or when you have to cut butt hair or if something is stuck on them), combs, brushes, a shaver(i have a wahl designer that someone recommended...works great. i also have a wahl trimmer thats super good too, to get the feet hair). i think thats it. 

good luck!!!! i hope you're totally excited!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 19 2004, 02:25 PM
> *maybe a sports bag or something to put all the "grooming supplies".  like you'll need the ear cleaner, toothbrush and toothpaste(i have a hello kitty toothbrush holder), scissors(its really helpful if they have hair in their eyes or when you have to cut butt hair or if something is stuck on them), combs, brushes, a shaver(i have a wahl designer that someone recommended...works great.  i also have a wahl trimmer thats super good too, to get the feet hair).  i think thats it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12564*


[/QUOTE]

I have been wanting to get this bag for all my grooming stuff. 
Outward Hound Wide Mouth Gear Bag. It comes it 2 sizes and 5 colours.

If you decided to get the grooming yourself you will also need:
- small scissors with rounded tip
- shaver (Wahl Designer is great; You can get it at Sally's for $30-35)
- a smaller shaver (I have the Wahl Peanut, again Sally's on sale for $30-35)

If you are not going to do the grooming yourself you don't need the shavers. The scissors might come in handy at other times though. Also if you are going to keep the coat at less than 1/2" you can get the wahl peanut and not the wahl designer. The Wahl peanut blade guards go up to 1/2". The Wahl Designer's go up to 1".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The most important thing..... enzyme spray for when they have "accidents". I buy one called Simple Solution by the gallon at Pet Smart. I also bought 4 bottles of the spray size... one for each room they might be in. I use a ton of that stuff.... when they have an "accident" just be sure to wipe it up and then spray with the enzyme stuff.. it will remove the odor and the stain......


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

As for as buying goodies for your puppy, you will do like we all have done....buy to much. Its a can't help it matter.









Just remember they get bigger. We have ended up with 3 pens, as Puddles got bigger he out grew them. If he out grows this one, he will need to diet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, just to let you know these guys can climb. So for your peace of mind if you get a excerise pen I would not recommend getting the smallest one. I think it is onlye 24" or 29" inches tall. Get the 36" or 48" one. That way you won't worry as much. When they are small it will seem huge but they will grow into it.

Same with the crate. Don't get a really small one because when they get older it will be cramped. I got the Puppy size Lifestyle crate and used something to block the back part and slowly gave Lexi more space.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow...thanks for all these great tips. I am going to start looking today for a crate and pen.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi! I am really excited for you. We got our puppy last Thursday. She's 14 weeks old; actually will be 15 weeks tomorrow. We followed suggestions from our breeder about food, combs, shampoo, etc. The one thing that we got that I just love is the small animal playpen. A previous poster said to get a tall one right off the bat, so our puppy might outgrow this one, but I like that it has a waterproof bottom. I'll include a link at the bottom of this message. Anyway, it is so great to be able to plop the puppy in it when we are showering, getting ready, folding clothes, eating, or any of the times that we just can't give Sadie our undivided attention. It has meant that in one week she's only had one accident in the house when I took my eyes off of her for 10 seconds. I think these are a great invention and wish I'd had one when I got my last dog nearly 10 years ago. This puppy is really my daughters and she is at her apartment half the time and here half the time. The play pen is so great that I'm going to buy a 2nd one so she doesn't have to transport hers every time she comes over. We got the pkg deal for regular pen plus extra panels and mat.
http://www.ferretstore.com/theferretstore/smalancon.html
Good luck, Susan


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

msmagnolia: That is a great product! The water proof lining is a brillant idea.

Let me clarify what I meant about the tall x-pen. If you are planning on leaving the puppy in there while you are gone I would recommend getting one that is taller. If you are only going to use it when you are home but can't keep a close eye on the puppy then one that is short is fine.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh thanks Lexi's Mom, that makes me feel better. We leave Sadie in her crate when we are away from the house (never for more than 2 hours). We only use this pen when we are home. I hope it'll work for a long time because it really is great! I used to put our bichon in the kitchen with a baby gate but this pen gives less "stuff" for them to chew on or get into.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish they made those pens in bigger sizes. Lexi has to stay in her crate while I'm at work because the little $hit digs and chews on the wall and door frame. I'm afraid to put her in the kitchen because she will probably do the same there. I was thinking of getting an x-pen but she like to dig also. So I gave up on the idea.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 20 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Hi!  I am really excited for you.  We got our puppy last Thursday.  She's 14 weeks old; actually will be 15 weeks tomorrow.  We followed suggestions from our breeder about food, combs, shampoo, etc.  The one thing that we got that I just love is the small animal playpen.  A previous poster said to get a tall one right off the bat, so our puppy might outgrow this one, but I like that it has a waterproof bottom.  I'll include a link at the bottom of this message.  Anyway, it is so great to be able to plop the puppy in it when we are showering, getting ready, folding clothes, eating, or any of the times that we just can't give Sadie our undivided attention.  It has meant that in one week she's only had one accident in the house when I took my eyes off of her for 10 seconds.  I think these are a great invention and wish I'd had one when I got my last dog nearly 10 years ago.  This puppy is really my daughters and she is at her apartment half the time and here half the time.  The play pen is so great that I'm going to buy a 2nd one so she doesn't have to transport hers every time she comes over.  We got the pkg deal for regular pen plus extra panels and mat.
> http://www.ferretstore.com/theferretstore/smalancon.html
> Good luck, Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12687*


[/QUOTE]
Susan, what a wonderful idea. I have a couple of questions. How tall is the pen? From the photos, it looks to be about 3 feet. You have the 11 pc. plus mat, how big would you say it is? And finally, do you place the crate inside the pen, or do you use this strictly as a place to play? I really appreciate the response.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, one more thing...you can buy the waterproof floor separately. Could you use it as a "lid" on top of the pen?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is an idea for a puppy playpen from my breeder. First here is a photo of mine and then I'll explain how to do it. I absolutely love it. It is 20" tall and Catcher is not at all interested in climbing out of it. I only have him in it when I'm home though as I feel much safer for him to be in his crate when I'm gone.










It is made from white utility (closet) shelving. The materials can be purchased from any Lowes or Home Depot Hardware store. It can be made any size you need and the store will cut it to size for you. The 4 pieces are fastened at the corners with cable ties...and the cut ends of the shelves are capped of with rubber safety caps that can be purchased in the closet supply dept. I super-glued the end caps on. The material is great...it's coated with a rubbery coating that the puppies cannot chew, it can be easily wiped clean and never rusts or corrodes. The floor part is actually a piece of "splashguard" or floorboard which can be purchased at Lowes as well... 

The best part for me is that I could make it whatever size worked for my room so it is very long, in my case. But you can make it square or whatever you prefer. I also bought a food and water bowl at Pet Smart that hooks to the wire (the bowl is made for a cage). That way his water and food don't tip over, which is what happened until I got these neat bowls. 

Let me know if you have any questions....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I think most important is a play pen and a crate/bed. I still have just a towel in the bottom of Abby's crate. I also got her the following:

*Wall mountable drink bottle
*dishes for dinner, a water bowl and a little bowl for some extra puppy biscuits and a placemat (messy eaters!!)
*I found out the food my puppy had been eating and got that to start with
*I got some little treats for training right from the start
*snag free hair bands for top knots. You can get the waxed paper and ribbons later
*If your baby has teeth, you'll need toothbrush and dog toothpaste - you can get one that goes on your finger, but I prefer just a baby toothbrush
* wide tooth comb, flea comb (for face) and a brush
*harness and collar (my baby was so small that her harness was a guinea pig collar! She's still in it at 12 weeks!)
*blanket for cold nights. (I also got a couple of secondhand baby changemats with the plastic backing. These are great to put in the crate and play pen in case of accidents. I also sat her on these if she was on the couch or somewhere I didn't want wee!!
*I bought a two in one shampoo for white haired breeds - I was concerned that Abby would have "the runs" (which she did at first) so it was easy to clean her up using the two in one
*A hairdryer - will be your best friend!!
*Baby wipes (for when you are out)
*Cotton swabs (not the furry kind) and a little bowl to put warm water in to wash your pup's eyes
*I got a tear-stain remover from day one
*Potty pads if you will be using them and also the Housebreaking Aid
*Vinegar (use vinegar and water to wash over any housebreaking accidents to remove the smell)
*A few toys
*The best thing I bought - a "companion puppy". This is a toy dog which holds warmth when they snuggle up to it etc. She loves this puppy. I mean LOVES.
*Pig ear if your baby has teeth - mini carrots are very good too!!
*towel
*ID tags
*A folder with all of her medical details etc
*A pre-arranged vet appointment!
*Check if she needs future worming etc whether your breeder will be supplying this... if not, get the brand and get some!
*I have a little backpack/travel bag to keep all of this in

And if she/he isn't sleeping with you, sleep with their blanket that will be in their bed before you pick her up. She'll feel safer and closer to you.

I think that's it... will let you know if there's anything else I think of...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The pen from the Ferret store is 31" tall. It is pretty good size. I would estimate that it is about 5' in diameter. We put her crate inside, but not near the "walls" just in case she realizes that she could climb onto the crate and then hop out of the pen. The flooring material is very sturdy and can be washed and air dryed. The 8 panels fold onto themselves and then the other 3 seperate panels are the same size and stack on top. The bottom can be a top also. If you wanted to you could order the package deal with the pen, the 3 expansion panels and the bottom. Then you could order an extra mat and use it for a top. They show the canvas being used on the top when putting the dogs outside so they are shaded. I ordered a second pen today so that my daughter has one at her apartment and I have another one here at the house. Our little dog is not anywhere near big enough to get out of this pen. There may be a day when she could figure out how to get out. Hopefully by then she'll be house trained and can be confined to a room or some other idea. I think we'll be able to use the play pen for a while. By the way, when she stands up against the walls of the pen, they don't try to fall over or anything. It is very sturdy. The mat coming up on the sides helps to hold everything in place. I also like the free shipping from the Ferret store.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Oct 20 2004, 10:41 PM
> **Wall mountable drink bottle
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12751*


[/QUOTE]

Sunshine: Were did you get your wall mountable drink bottle from?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

kallie/catchers mom---thats sorta how my breeder had the dogs set up too! thats soo funny. but it looks like she had 2 connected into an L-shape and in one part she had the toys and the bed, food and stuff....and all the way on the other side she had newspapers. the dogs were basically trained to go on paper when i bought them.







i thought it was an awesome set-up if i had the room.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 21 2004, 09:15 AM
> *kallie/catchers mom---thats sorta how my breeder had the dogs set up too!  thats soo funny.  but it looks like she had 2 connected into an L-shape and in one part she had the toys and the bed, food and stuff....and all the way on the other side she had newspapers.  the dogs were basically trained to go on paper when i bought them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I had potty pads at one end of this but Catcher kept playing with them so now he sometimes has "accidents" in there but it's very easy to clean. The "beauty" of this "system" is that the play pen can be any size or shape you want , depending on the amount of room you have. Even though it is just 20" tall, I think it would be really hard for them to crawl out since there is nothing to really climb up on. And with it being short, it is real easy for me to reach in and pick him up.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i remember when sprite and ellie were puppies, my brother had a bunch of those leather bound encyclopedias from 1980....i used those to make barriers. my mom got soo mad. lol. but yeah, that thing you have is awesome. do you have other pics of it?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's mom (I feel like I'm following you  ) Just curious how much it cost you to build the play pen?


(*scratching my head* was I suppose to put -ed at the end of cost?







)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 21 2004, 03:00 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's mom (I feel like I'm following you  )  Just curious how much it cost you to build the play pen?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, you got "cost" right... no -ed needed.









I think it was about $50 or so when all was added up.... But mine is really big... it is 3 feet wide by 6 1/2 feet long. I purchased one 6 foot piece, which they cut in half to make the three-foot sides. Then I think I bought 2 eight-foot pieces which they cut to 6'. Plus the flooring and the plastic ties and end caps. For me it was worth it because it fits so perfectly against the wall in my great room. A round one would have been sort of an eye sore. And catcher has such a lot of room to play.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 21 2004, 08:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunshine: Were did you get your wall mountable drink bottle from?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12779
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually got it from a local petstore here. It's one that screws onto any bottle (like a softdrink bottle) and has a wall mount for it aswell. I just use a plastic softdrink/water bottle and switch it for a new one every two weeks or so. It's probably the best thing I purchased! It unclips from the wall mount and you can take it in the car and stuff which is great. You can get them at pet-network.com.au aswell for about $15 Australian (I think that's about $8 American). 

I actually use zippy ties and attach mine to the side of Abby's play pen (as I rent, I can't screw it onto the wall) and find it very useful as she tends to like to tip over any dishes I put in her pen!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, so here is what I have gotten so far...I know there is a lot more that we need.

Crate...a fairly small sized wire crate for her "den
Carrier...the Burbury-like print one from Petsmart
Harness
Lead...retractable one that has a three foot leash, then nylon string that goes to 16'
Nyla-bones...three petite sized ones
Mini Tennis Balls
Mini Kong
Sweaters and a really cute Denim Jacket w/faux fur trim (it matches my denim and mink)
Pillow
Stainless Dishes
Water Bottle...for a hamster
Tooth brush and peanut butter flavored tooth paste
White packing paper...this is what the breeder has her trained to "go" on.
Hydrogen Peroxide...for cleaning her eyes and privates
Nail Clippers
Extra small flea comb
Metal comb
Pin Brush...we're using one from the American Girl doll store. It's the perfect size!
Ear Powder

I haven't yet gotten the shampoo or conditioner for her. I'm looking at ordering from pet silk. 

I haven't gotten the playpen yet either...I cannot decide on which one I should get. I really like the package from Ferret store, but I also like K/C homemade one. I do have a question for K/C, did you make a "lip" around the base of the pen? Or was that already on the piece of backsplash? I was thinking of getting one of those washer pans (they are square) and using that as my base. I'd have to fashion the sides of the pen to be square. All of the ready made pens are octagonal shaped, so I really like your idea. The only thing is that the washer pan isn't all that big...I think it is about 3'. Any other ideas on a "floor"?

The breeder will supply her with a months worth of food, but we won't buy more until the vet ok's it. Her appointment has been scheduled.

We are really getting excited about her arrival...now we just need to agree on a name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 01:06 PM
> *I haven't gotten the playpen yet either...I cannot decide on which one I should get.  I really like the package from Ferret store, but I also like K/C homemade one.  I do have a question for K/C, did you make a "lip" around the base of the pen? Or was that already on the piece of backsplash?  I was thinking of getting one of those washer pans (they are square) and using that as my base.  I'd have to fashion the sides of the pen to be square.  All of the ready made pens are octagonal shaped, so I really like your idea.  The only thing is that the washer pan isn't all that big...I think it is about 3'.  Any other ideas on a "floor"?
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16001*


[/QUOTE]

Hi saltymalty, I hope I am understanding your question correctly. The "lip" around the base is from the shelf portion... in other words the material used is that which is used for a closet shelf so it has a lip on the front. At first I had the lip on the inside of the pen but Catcher was eating the plastic off of it ... so I re-assembled it and put the lip on the outside. Actually I have the lip on the outside of the short ends and on the inside on the long ones. But this way the lip is flat on the floor and he can't get to it to chew. The floor is splash guard and it is just one flat piece of something that looks like flooring, but it has a hard backing on it so it lays nice and flat. It comes in large sheets and I had it cut to size. Sorry, I'm not sure what you are referring to when you say "washer pan"..... ??

If you'd like for me to take more photos that show more detail, I'd be glad to.

Catcher is seven months' old and he still uses the pen. He loves it and so do I!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 12:06 PM
> *Water Bottle...for a hamster
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16001*


[/QUOTE]

I would get a water bottle that is ment for a dog. That way you know she is getting enough water.

There are 2 sizes (32 oz and 64 oz):
PetSmart
PetCo's 32 oz.
PetCo's 64 oz.

You can also get these cheaper on the internet. Joe posted some sites a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi loves hers. I like them because you don't have to worry about the water dish getting flipped or her face being all wet and staining.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 11 2004, 03:59 PM
> *here is another idea for a pen made out of PVC piping
> 
> http://www.terragethen.com/puppen.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16034*


[/QUOTE]

Could their little heads get caught between the pipes?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 11 2004, 04:01 PM
> *Personally I do not know if by using a water bottle is the best idea espeically since you want to make sure she gets enough water.  Mine drink out of stainless steel bowls and that way I know they are getting all the water they want.
> 
> I tried the hamster bottle with Digby but I could see how frustrated she was trying to drink enough water.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16035*


[/QUOTE]

I agree.... I like a bowl better, too. I wanted a bowl that clipped to Catcher's pen so I use one for food and one for water that attach to his pen... from PetSmart. When he's outside his pen and for Kallie, I use stainless. They last forever. In fact, I'm using the one I used for Rosebud 14 years ago!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 11 2004, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi saltymalty, I hope I am understanding your question correctly. The "lip" around the base is from the shelf portion... in other words the material used is that which is used for a closet shelf so it has a lip on the front. At first I had the lip on the inside of the pen but Catcher was eating the plastic off of it ... so I re-assembled it and put the lip on the outside. Actually I have the lip on the outside of the short ends and on the inside on the long ones. But this way the lip is flat on the floor and he can't get to it to chew. The floor is splash guard and it is just one flat piece of something that looks like flooring, but it has a hard backing on it so it lays nice and flat. It comes in large sheets and I had it cut to size. Sorry, I'm not sure what you are referring to when you say "washer pan"..... ??

If you'd like for me to take more photos that show more detail, I'd be glad to.

Catcher is seven months' old and he still uses the pen. He loves it and so do I!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16004
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'd love to see some additional photos. A washer pan sits under your washer in case you have an overflow. It's made of rigid plastic and comes up about 2 or 3 inches on the sides.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 11 2004, 04:01 PM
> *Personally I do not know if by using a water bottle is the best idea espeically since you want to make sure she gets enough water.  Mine drink out of stainless steel bowls and that way I know they are getting all the water they want.
> 
> I tried the hamster bottle with Digby but I could see how frustrated she was trying to drink enough water.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16035*


[/QUOTE]
Mine is actually much larger than what you would use for a hamster or ferret. I just described it that way so that people would know what I was talking about. I think it is made for baby animals that are non-rodents. I have read a number of sources that say bottles help to control beard staining. I'll certainly keep an eye on whether she is getting enough water. Thanks for the input.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 06:31 PM
> *I'd love to see some additional photos.  A washer pan sits under your washer in case you have an overflow.  It's made of rigid plastic and comes up about 2 or 3 inches on the sides.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16058*


[/QUOTE]

Ah, I've never heard of a washer pan.... interesting! I'll try to get some photos taken tonight....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Nov 11 2004, 06:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is actually much larger than what you would use for a hamster or ferret. I just described it that way so that people would know what I was talking about. I think it is made for baby animals that are non-rodents. I have read a number of sources that say bottles help to control beard staining. I'll certainly keep an eye on whether she is getting enough water. Thanks for the input.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16059
[/B][/QUOTE]

mine is the larger one too. I leave a little bowl of water down too, but I don't put a lot of water in it because she tips it on the floor EVERY time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 06:31 PM
> *I'd love to see some additional photos.  A washer pan sits under your washer in case you have an overflow.  It's made of rigid plastic and comes up about 2 or 3 inches on the sides.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16058*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Saltymalty, Here are a few photos. If you need another view, closer up, etc., just let me know. The size shown is 3' wide by a little over 6' long.










This photo shows how the playpen fits unobtrusively in the room. 
It can be made to any size and shape that best complements the room. 










Shown are the food and water bowls attached to the playpen. You can
also see the lip at the bottom.










The corner is shown where the pieces connect.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 11 2004, 03:01 PM
> *.  Mine drink out of stainless steel bowls and that way I know they are getting all the water they want.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16035*


[/QUOTE]

Caesar also drinks out of a stainless steel bowl, I had heard that drinking water out of one can decrase tear staining. When he is in his cage he does have a little plastic water bowl that hangs on the side of the cage.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 11 2004, 10:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Saltymalty, Here are a few photos. If you need another view, closer up, etc., just let me know. The size shown is 3' wide by a little over 6' long.










This photo shows how the playpen fits unobtrusively in the room. 
It can be made to any size and shape that best complements the room. 










Shown are the food and water bowls attached to the playpen. You can
also see the lip at the bottom.









The corner is shown where the pieces connect.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16100
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those little bowls connected on the cage wall are like what Caesar has in his cage for water. I put his food on the floor, since he seems to like to eat his food off the floor more than out of the bowls.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 11 2004, 10:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Saltymalty, Here are a few photos. If you need another view, closer up, etc., just let me know. The size shown is 3' wide by a little over 6' long.










This photo shows how the playpen fits unobtrusively in the room. 
It can be made to any size and shape that best complements the room. 










Shown are the food and water bowls attached to the playpen. You can
also see the lip at the bottom.










The corner is shown where the pieces connect.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16100
[/B][/QUOTE]

How sturdy is it? How tall is it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 12 2004, 08:53 AM
> *How sturdy is it? How tall is it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16112*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, it is very sturdy. I've been using it for Catcher for about four months and have had no problems at all. Catcher stands up and holds on to the top and then jumps up and down when he is excited. One of the things I like is the way it is made, it does not encourage him even thinking about trying to get out... there is just something about it that they know they can't get out of it. It is 20" tall... it is made with the largest shelf that is available. I like the height because I can easily reach over and lift Catcher out, put food in his bowl, etc. Also, the floor is easy to clean because I just slide the pen off of the floor and then I have total access to the floor part to clean it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This might work for me. A couple months ago I was thinking of getting an exercise pen but decided not too because I was worried about Lexi digging at the carpet. I never thought of putting linoleum or something like that under the pen. I looked on Lowe's website and the closet shelves are only $8 something a piece.

When you have to leave the house do you keep Catcher in there? I wish the sides were higher. I would feel a lot better about leaving Lexi in it while I'm at work if the sides were like 36" high.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

K/C mom, 
I love this idea! I am thinking of letting Bella have a bigger area while I'm gone but my kitchen, bathroom, and laundry room are not safe enough. I would love to do something like this. Do you think it would work for 5 or so hours while you are gone? Bella is 20 weeks (4.5 months) and doesn't seem to climb or jump so I'm sure she couldn't get out....
Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 12 2004, 09:12 AM
> *This might work for me.  A couple months ago I was thinking of getting an exercise pen but decided not too because I was worried about Lexi digging at the carpet.  I never thought of putting linoleum or something like that under the pen.  I looked on Lowe's website and the closet shelves are only $8 something a piece.
> 
> When you have to leave the house do you keep Catcher in there?  I wish the sides were higher.  I would feel a lot better about leaving Lexi in it while I'm at work if the sides were like 36" high.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16118*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, the shelves are more expensive than that, I believe. The whole thing ended up being about $60, if I recall correctly. And just an FYI... don't use regular linoleum for the floor because it won't lay flat. This stuff is from Lowe's and it is called something like "splash guard" or "splash board" or something like that. It looks like linoleum on the top but it has a hard backing so it lays very flat. 

I don't leave Catcher in there when I am gone just because I feel safer with him in his crate. For example, at first I had his potty pads in there but he kept trying to chew them, which he never does when they're in their "regular" place in the laundry room. Also, he started chewing on the bottom of the pen. I did rearrange the way it was made, so he can't do that anymore. Right now there is nothing that I can imagine he could get at but Ijust feel better knowing he is in the crate when I'm gone. 

I don't think Lexi could get out. I can't imagine how she would do it, the way this thing is made....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 12 2004, 09:36 AM
> *K/C mom,
> I love this idea!  I am thinking of letting Bella have a bigger area while I'm gone but my kitchen, bathroom, and laundry room are not safe enough.  I would love to do something like this.  Do you think it would work for 5 or so hours while you are gone?  Bella is 20 weeks (4.5 months) and doesn't seem to climb or jump so I'm sure she couldn't get out....
> Nicolle
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nicholle, see my answer to Lexi above, ragarding this.... 

I would leave her in there while you're at home for a while and then if she is totally good, then you could think about leaving her when you're gone. I'm gone 4-5 hours at a time twice a day and Catcher and Kallie seem perfectly happy in their crates... and I just feel less worried knowing they can't get in to trouble in there.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

SaltyMalty,
I thought that I'd give you an update on the exercise pen from The Ferret Store. http://www.ferretstore.com/theferretstore/smalancon.html
We've had Sadie for 5 weeks and have really liked the pen. I ended up getting another one for my house so that the big one with all of the additional panels is at my daughter's apartment and the smaller one is here. I like the height of it. 30" is plenty tall and I don't really see the day that Sadie could jump out. The thing is that she doesn't stay in there all the time. If I have to go out to the car, or go fold a load of clothes, or eat dinner then I plop her in there. When I am sitting here on the computer she is usually in my lap. She doesn't get into things so as long as we are watching her she hangs around in the den with us. I have the pen in the same room so that if she does have to go in she can still be with us. 

I have to tell you that I like my smaller pen better than my daughter's big one. Mine is simple as pie to move around. I took it to my parent's house yesterday while my maid was here and I had a breakfast meeting so they watched Sadie for a few hours. Moving it was a snap. I can also move it anywhere in the house as needed. My daughter's larger pen is harder to move because of those 3 extra panels. They aren't permanently connected and are a little hard to connect without disconnecting another panel. The original 8 sections are permanently joined so it isn't a problem with the smaller pen. In fact I am going to get another smaller bottom canvas so that my daughter can remove the 3 extra panels and just use the smaller pen at her place. It is plenty big enough for one dog who is only using it to keep them safe and out of trouble. We don't leave her in there when we are gone. If we were I would use the larger one for sure. I really love the portability of these pens. I can also change the shape and make the pen rectagular, but then it won't fit the canvas bottom. I've been very satisfied and would recommend either pen. 
Susan


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you to everyone...I think we are going to get the smaller, portable pen for now and build our larger pen once our puppy gets a bit bigger. I have a fairly large house, so I think until she is completely potty trained, she won't have free range of my oriental carpets. I really like the wire shelving...I went to Home Depot today and priced it out. The 20' shelving is more expensive, but definitely the way to go. I see how you used the electrical cord tiebacks to connect the sides. That's a wonderful idea. And I was able to see what "splashboard" is. I think I'm going to get a piece just to put under the smaller pen for now. Then as we need to expand, the smells should all be the same and hopefully she'll accept the larger pen when the time comes. Everyone on this site is so helpful and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 12 2004, 06:14 PM
> *Thank you to everyone...I think we are going to get the smaller, portable pen for now and build our larger pen once our puppy gets a bit bigger.  I have a fairly large house, so I think until she is completely potty trained, she won't have free range of my oriental carpets.  I really like the wire shelving...I went to Home Depot today and priced it out.  The 20' shelving is more expensive, but definitely the way to go.  I see how you used the electrical cord tiebacks to connect the sides.  That's a wonderful idea.  And I was able to see what "splashboard" is.  I think I'm going to get a piece just to put under the smaller pen for now.  Then as we need to expand, the smells should all be the same and hopefully she'll accept the larger pen when the time comes.  Everyone on this site is so helpful and I greatly appreciate it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16188*


[/QUOTE]

Saltymalty: The portable pen may be handier for you... this one is definitely "permanent". But glad you had a chance to see the materials in person. The instructions for the pen came from my breeder at Always Maltese...... she uses it for her puppies... here are photos of her puppies in a smaller, more square configuration.... Scroll down to see the pens....

http://alwaysmaltese.com/wizzy.html


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 12 2004, 07:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saltymalty: The portable pen may be handier for you... this one is definitely "permanent". But glad you had a chance to see the materials in person. The instructions for the pen came from my breeder at Always Maltese...... she uses it for her puppies... here are photos of her puppies in a smaller, more square configuration.... Scroll down to see the pens....

http://alwaysmaltese.com/wizzy.html
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16193
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you. I have visited that website before and the pens look great. (So do the puppies) Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

K/C'sMom, We have a friend that got a female from Always Maltese about 2 weeks ago. They are very pleased.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 12 2004, 08:38 PM
> *K/C'sMom, We have a friend that got a female from Always Maltese about 2 weeks ago.  They are very pleased.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16202*


[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, glad to hear your friend is pleased with their new puppy from Always Maltese. I enjoyed the entire experience with them. I wanted a breeder I clicked with as I knew I would be communicating with them for quite a while and I wanted the entire experience to be pleasant, which it was. Hmmm, I wonder if your friend's Malt has the same parents as Catcher----


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 12 2004, 10:47 AM
> *Nicholle, see my answer to Lexi above, ragarding this....
> 
> I would leave her in there while you're at home for a while and then if she is totally good, then you could think about leaving her when you're gone. I'm gone 4-5 hours at a time twice a day and Catcher and Kallie seem perfectly happy in their crates... and I just feel less worried knowing they can't get in to trouble in there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16126*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your answer. I am in grad school now and working so I am also gone 4 or 5 hours at two seperate times during the day. I do like to put Bella in her crate. She goes right to sleep...most of the time before I even get out the door. But because my classes are at night I get home around 9 PM and she wants to play for at least 2 hours after I get home! It is better now that she sleeps with me because she will lay next to me and chew on a chew toy while I'm in bed.
I guess I'll just stick with the crate...
Nicolle


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll see what I can find out. It is one of my daughter's friends so I don't see them all the time. We plan to trade the dogs when we need a babysitter. Did you drive to pick yours up? Theirs was flown in. I would have been pretty freaked out by it but the puppy seemed to be fine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 12 2004, 11:16 PM
> *I'll see what I can find out.  It is one of my daughter's friends so I don't see them all the time.  We plan to trade the dogs when we need a babysitter.  Did you drive to pick yours up?  Theirs was flown in.  I would have been pretty freaked out by it but the puppy seemed to be fine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16216*


[/QUOTE]

Hi msmagnolia, Well, Catcher was flown in, also. His flight was just under an hour and I drove to Charlotte so he wouldn't have to change planes. I was a nervous wreck but he bounded out of his crate with no problems at all. A friend drove me to Charlotte, so I was able to cuddle Catcher in the car all the way home.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 13 2004, 08:37 AM
> *Hi msmagnolia, Well, Catcher was flown in, also. His flight was just under an hour and I drove to Charlotte so he wouldn't have to change planes. I was a nervous wreck but he bounded out of his crate with no problems at all. A friend drove me to Charlotte, so I was able to cuddle Catcher in the car all the way home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16231*


[/QUOTE]

i was wondering if you have any pics of Catcher~ i would love to see more pics of him !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 13 2004, 09:26 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering if you have any pics of Catcher~ i would love to see more pics of him !








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16233
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I will try.... the problem is that I am the only human in my house and Catcher won't sit still.... so most of my photos of him are a blur! I'll keep trying.....
Thanks! (PS I have to say... he is a cutie pie!!)


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 13 2004, 09:42 AM
> *Well, I will try.... the problem is that I am the only human in my house and Catcher won't sit still.... so most of my photos of him are a blur! I'll keep trying.....
> Thanks! (PS I have to say... he is a cutie pie!!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16234*


[/QUOTE]

dont get me wrong, i just want to see how Catcher looks like since he has a lot of Royalty blood in him (his pedigree)

haha jk !!!









yes, the ONLY pics i saw of him on ur avatar were so cute! hes so cute! i love his smile!

i noticed you dont have a gallery on SM, so i just wanted to see some more pics of him..hehe









good luck with the photos!! 

im the only person taking pics of jongee in my house, and she never stays still either so it takes forever to get a good shot..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 13 2004, 10:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong, i just want to see how Catcher looks like since he has a lot of Royalty blood in him (his pedigree)

haha jk !!!









yes, the ONLY pics i saw of him on ur avatar were so cute! hes so cute! i love his smile!

i noticed you dont have a gallery on SM, so i just wanted to see some more pics of him..hehe









good luck with the photos!! jongee never stays still either so it takes forever to get a good shot..
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16245
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, Oh I have really wanted to get a Gallery up for Catcher and Kallie, too. I'm having company staying here over Thanksgiving, so hopefully they can help me with some photos. Catcher has an awful haircut right now. The groomer cut the hair on his "forehead" but left the rest of the hair on his head long so it is totally weird and I just hate it!! And his face is always wet from tearing due to teething, so only for a few minutes does he look decent!! But anyway, with some help in a couple weeks, I'll try to get a Gallery up for both of them. Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 13 2004, 09:26 AM
> *i was wondering if you have any pics of Catcher~ i would love to see more pics of him !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, I have finally gotten a Gallery for Catcher started. Yipee! OK... it only has two photos but it's at least a start. I took about 30 shots this morning to get one that was half-way decent....


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Sunshine,
I've ooking for the companion puppy everywhere in New York; whre did iyou get yours from?.




> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Oct 20 2004, 11:41 PM
> *I think most important is a play pen and a crate/bed. I still have just a towel in the bottom of Abby's crate. I also got her the following:
> 
> *Wall mountable drink bottle
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie+Nov 14 2004, 11:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16299
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi rrtcookie, I actually found the companion puppy at K-Mart here. It was around $AU14 from memory.... I'm not sure if your K-Mart is the same there... (or if you have K-Mart - I have no idea!! LOL)

Let me know if you have any luck!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 14 2004, 10:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have finally gotten a Gallery for Catcher started. Yipee! OK... it only has two photos but it's at least a start. I took about 30 shots this morning to get one that was half-way decent....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16298
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes!! i did look at it !!! he's so cute !! (espcially the baby photo) ur heart must have melted when u picked him up at the airport...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 15 2004, 01:40 AM
> *yes!! i did look at it !!! he's so cute !! (espcially the baby photo) ur heart must have melted when u picked him up at the airport...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to tell you that when I opened his crate at the airport and out he came, I burst in to tears! I had just been waiting so long for him and then at the airport it seemed to take so long for them to "find" him. And then... finally... there he was .... all cute and sweet and fluffy and I just lost it!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 12 2004, 08:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, the shelves are more expensive than that, I believe. The whole thing ended up being about $60, if I recall correctly. And just an FYI... don't use regular linoleum for the floor because it won't lay flat. This stuff is from Lowe's and it is called something like "splash guard" or "splash board" or something like that. It looks like linoleum on the top but it has a hard backing so it lays very flat. 

I don't leave Catcher in there when I am gone just because I feel safer with him in his crate. For example, at first I had his potty pads in there but he kept trying to chew them, which he never does when they're in their "regular" place in the laundry room. Also, he started chewing on the bottom of the pen. I did rearrange the way it was made, so he can't do that anymore. Right now there is nothing that I can imagine he could get at but Ijust feel better knowing he is in the crate when I'm gone. 

I don't think Lexi could get out. I can't imagine how she would do it, the way this thing is made....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16125
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I'm going to get a exercise pen (because it is portable). But I think I'm going to get the splashboard (actually it is called Tileboard) from Lowes. The exercise pen I'm thinking of getting is 30 or 36 inches high. I think I would be a lot more comfortable leaving her home with a almost 3 feet tall sides.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you Sunshine,
That is the one place I never tried,(We do have a Kmart,LOL). Ill try tomorrow.
Let you know soon,
rrtcookie





> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 14 2004, 04:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Hi rrtcookie, I actually found the companion puppy at K-Mart here. It was around $AU14 from memory.... I'm not sure if your K-Mart is the same there... (or if you have K-Mart - I have no idea!! LOL)

Let me know if you have any luck!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16301
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

